# Illusive maker, mark of Canoe



## gritsknives

Hey Guys and Gals, anyone know who makes a knife that uses a Canoe as the makers mark or dealers mark? I've looked through hundreds of photos and read page after page of online articles and posts and found nothing. I have a friend that has two skinners that he received from an uncle that had them for many years. Of course no other information came with the knives.


----------



## gritsknives

*Photo of Canoe Mark*

Canoe Maker Mark or Dealer Mark?


----------



## chadf

Quick google search I found this for u, hope it helps

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=190579


http://www.crazycrow.com/mm5/mercha...t_Code=4928-007-051&Category_Code=990-500-000


----------



## bg7m

Try   www.trackofthewolf.com   .  Their trade knives have a canoe logo on them.


----------



## gritsknives

Thanks fella's


----------



## HALOJmpr

bg7m said:


> Try   www.trackofthewolf.com   .  Their trade knives have a canoe logo on them.



Nice work ... nailed it exactly.


----------



## Artfuldodger

It looks to be handmade. The knife on track of the wolf says it's hand made. The knife has a maker's mark of R.I. I wonder if this is a style of French Trader made by various knife builders? Replica's of a popular trading knife of the French fur trade.
The original French trader knives were sold without handles to cut down on weight and to make them cheaper. Also called British trade knives.The buyer would put on his own handle. Interesting that they contain Spanish influences such as the Spanish notch and the file work on the back of the blade.

http://leescutlery.com/cudanekncalo.html

Dean Oliver makes one and uses a canoe for his mark. Looks like the re-inactors and frontiers people like his knives. There is a video on youtube that embedding isn't allowed. Just search Dean Oliver. Sells them on black powder enthusiast  sites.
http://www.britishblades.com/forums/showthread.php?89789-Dean-Oliver-Neck-Knife

http://muzzleloadermag.blogspot.com/2011/09/dean-olivers-knives.html

http://www.britishblades.com/forums...Trade-Knife-with-Piercing-by-Deans-in-Montana


----------



## Artfuldodger

Since you got yours from a friend who got them from an uncle whose had them a few years, makes me wonder if another maker other than Dean Oliver made them. I don't know how old Oliver is. I would think they are replicas but the canoe mark could be a replica mark also used by the replica makers.

http://www.ragweedforge.com/HistoricalKnifeCatalog.html


----------



## Anvil Head

Talked with some very knowledgable collectors at the Guild Show in Louisville, KY two years ago that shed a little light on the "Spanish Notch". Researching old European records and documents indicate (per these fellas) that it was of French origin and not Spanish. 
One of those "Social Transference" things that happens over time. Like the application of the term "damascus" to pattern welded steels. Pretty sure the Japanese never used the term and original damascus steel was a crucibal steel not layered at all.
Just looking at the blade edge in the picture and am a little dubious as to the quality of the heattreatment. Those little blisters, unless etch induced, indicate a presharpened and overheated piece of steel prior to quench....neither are good practice on a quality knifeblade.
....Of course us ignorant savages wouldn't know nothing, we trade for anything shiney or made of metal......


----------



## flintlocker

Not to be a fly in the ointment but Track calls this a English trade knife while it is not even close. Not trying to take away from the knife but lets call it what it is and a "trade knife/Scalper" it aint.
Trade knives are/were half tang, iron pins(2 or 3 depending on English or French) and a spanish notch is really far fetched for a English or French Trade knife of any period.
Here is a pic of a few recovered blades from North American dig sites, Followed by a pic of my copy of a English Trade Knife.







[/





[/


----------



## gritsknives

Wow guys thanks for the ongoing education! I did find the knife on the Wolf blades site. Even the same handle material, so I'm guessing these two may not be really old or even vintage old. Thanks for all your information.


----------



## Anvil Head

Actually that blade up top (not your's FL) appears to be reground bandsaw or handsaw blade material (judging by the primary lateral grind lines). Would make it most likely 15N20, not all that "primitive" a steel. Can never be sure though.
Plus, never saw a trade knife with gimping on the spine either.
Maybe it's just their "artistic" interpretation of a trade knife, which they forgot to mention.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Anvil Head said:


> Actually that blade up top (not your's FL) appears to be reground bandsaw or handsaw blade material (judging by the primary lateral grind lines). Would make it most likely 15N20, not all that "primitive" a steel. Can never be sure though.
> Plus, never saw a trade knife with gimping on the spine either.
> Maybe it's just their "artistic" interpretation of a trade knife, which they forgot to mention.



I think these are made as a replica for reenactors  and part of primitive clothing. I did read that they were suppose to be half tang. You would think the replica builder could get that part right. But maybe he knows what his customers want and doesn't care about looking authentic. Flintlocker's knife looks authentic and a superb build.


----------



## TNGIRL

If your friend keeps them long enough, they'll still be antiques!

I have several of Track of The Wolf's knives and they actually hold up very well and are good performing knives. I like the curly maple handles.


----------



## gritsknives

Again thanks for the ongoing education and comments folks!


----------

